# Backing-Tracks on an iPad?



## joe-tofu (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey guys. Don't know if this is the correct Subforum (maybe this should be filed under "Tech"?), but it has to do with live-situations, so

Me and my bandmates are wondering:
Is it possible to use an iPad + a DAW-like-App (i only know of GarageBand) as a backing-track-"machine" that can change Presets via MIDI for at least one Axe-FX?

Practically we don't want to take our beloved Macbooks on stage and we think, an iPad would be much more stable and reliable.

At the moment we have our Backing-Tracks on MP3s where one channel has a click (that goes to the drummer) and the other is without click (which ... aparently ... goes to the FoH). Those are on our drummers iPhone which he controls from behind the drumset. Pretty ghetto, but it works  but I'd love to not have to care for channel-switching Footswitches and all that crap


----------



## Winspear (Dec 29, 2012)

The backing tracks will be no problem but I have no idea how to get MIDI out of an ipad. Maybe if there are small interfaces that work with ipads that have a MIDI out?


----------



## redskyharbor (Dec 29, 2012)

This should do the trick for the MIDI side of things. 

MIDI Interface for iPhone, iPad & iPod touch | MIDI Mobilizer | Line 6


----------



## joe-tofu (Dec 31, 2012)

No luck with tempo-changes in Garageband for iPad, it seems :/


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 31, 2012)

joe-tofu said:


> No luck with tempo-changes in Garageband for iPad, it seems :/



No tempo changes on garageband in general lol

Your best bet is a cheap interface + reaper on a laptop


----------



## joe-tofu (Jan 15, 2013)

Dammit ... why, Apple, why? The iPad would be an awesome and stable stage-gadget :/


----------



## BenSolace (Feb 4, 2013)

joe-tofu said:


> Dammit ... why, Apple, why? The iPad would be an awesome and stable stage-gadget :/



There are a couple of decent DAW's for iPad (see Auria, Cubasis), but neither can transmit program change messages... yet. Auria doesn't have MIDI at all, but supposedly that is coming soon. Whether or not program changes will be supported is a different matter.

As far as interfaces go, the Alesis iO dock *looked* perfect, but it can only transmit a stereo signal (useless unless you are OK with mono backing tracks) and supposedly the MIDI out is less than perfect.

The Apogee Duett 2 looks up to the task of providing an iPad with multi-outs, but no MIDI.

I honestly can't believe the lack of "stereo backing friendly" devices these days. Someone seriously needs to make a unit that stores multi-out track files and MIDI program change messages within. Not everyone can afford to risk using their super high-spec laptop on stage


----------



## bellicapelli (Apr 19, 2013)

I wanted to point out a link which can be useful :
SyncInside - Backing tracks advanced player
www.syncinside.net

[EDIT]

Camera Connection Kit and a Class compliant USB sound card are required to exploit the multitrack features.

[/EDIT]


----------

